# CO2 What do u have?



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello

Co2 regu/sel/controller/dif/reg ect.. plz include make/model/brand

I just want to see what every1 is running and see if they are happy and/or would they do anything different?

Also where they bought it, Cost, Happy with the service?

thanks!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You should make this thread into a poll for better results.

I use pressure CO2 with a solenoid regulator and an inline reactor.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

I have AquariumPlants Electronic Co2 Regulator. Out put into canister intake. Regulator works great. Customer service is good.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Veloth said:


> I have AquariumPlants Electronic Co2 Regulator. Out put into canister intake. Regulator works great. Customer service is good.


Wow! I thought that I was the only one in the world with an AP.com electronic regulator!
It is my third regulator and it is really the best.

Anyway, I have a pressurized CO2 system using an Aquariumplants.com electronic regulator, to an Aquamedic 1000 reactor, which is inline with my canister filter outflow.

CO2 levels are controlled by an Ultralife Model MC101 CO2 controller.


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

I have the basic system from Green Leaf. I bought mine last summer before he added the timer to the kit, but I'm quite happy with mine. Everything is well made, it was comparable with much more expensive units at the time price wise, and his customer service is bar-none. I just wish I would have got the two way manifold w/bubble counters, because I added a second tank shortly after.


----------



## PaulNorth (Jan 17, 2009)

I have Sumoregulator.com's premier regulator, solenoid, Swagelok needle valve, JBJ counter; a DIY external PVC reactor, styled on Rex Griggs's idea, as modified by Hoppy of TPT to allow for bleeding off, using a top-mounted valve (necessary with my Fluval filter, for priming, great as well for afternoon bleeds of impure CO2 gathered inside reactor). I now have a silent CO2 system, consistent yellow-green drop checker, plants pearling like crazy.

I have nothing but the highest praise for the quality of Sumoregulator's products, and offer my deepest gratitude for their conscientious followup and service. Top notch people.

Also, a nod must go to Niko (sp.?), who gave the initial ingenious and thrifty idea of using a Hagen Mini-Elite as an internal reactor. Unfortunately, the constant "ping" of the bubble hitting the impeller was apparently driving my cardinal tetras batty. Since moving over to the external reactor, not only have I gained some more room in the tank (not a huge issue - the Hagen is tiny), and silent CO2 diffusion, but my cardinals are out and happy.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

JBJ regulator, in-line DIY PVC reactor.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

jbj regulator, 10lb tank and glass diffuser for my 29 tank. it works great.
i also have a manifold attached after the solenoid that feeds my 20l tank and my future 40g breeder.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

MagpieTear said:


> I have the basic system from Green Leaf. I bought mine last summer before he added the timer to the kit, but I'm quite happy with mine. Everything is well made, it was comparable with much more expensive units at the time price wise, and his customer service is bar-none. I just wish I would have got the two way manifold w/bubble counters, because I added a second tank shortly after.


I also have this setup. I upgraded to a 3 way manifold and a 35 lb tank to handle extra tanks. I'm in the process of tearing down the other two tanks and this will become a single manifold again. I've had the 35 lb tank for almost two months and the pressure needle hasn't moved yet. I'm looking forward to this tank lasting a VERY long time for my 75 gal tank.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have GLA Choice's Regulator with a 3 way manifold, currently using two of the valve to supply CO2 to 2 of my tanks. It works like a charm and you could never go wrong with GLA and their customer service. I currently only have one CO2 diffuser and plan on getting another one.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

GLA Choice Regulator with dual manifolds.
Currently running a 50 gal and 29 gallon.
No problems and GLA has great customer service and fast shipping.


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a Rex Griggs regulator and other bits from Aquatic Magic. I really like this regulator.

I also have a Red Sea paintball setup. Cuteness is the only thing it has going for it.......that's if you can thing of a CO2 setup as cute.....


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

Milwaukee regulator/swagelok needle valve/Milwaukee pH controller, drop checker,


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Victor dual stage VTS 253D-320 regulator, Burkert solenoid, Ideal metering valve, JBJ bubble counter, Milwaukee pH controller


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Got a Sumo Hallmark regulator with a Clippard solenoid going to a manifold and 2 Fabco nv-55 I got from Rex. One goes to an in-line reactor and the other to a quiet one pump which I mesh modded.


----------



## brion0 (Dec 24, 2008)

Matheson 3104C dual stage regulator($27 ebay), Parker solenoid ($17 ebay), Fabco needle valve ($22+ shipping, Oregon Auqa Design), DIY bubble counter. This is a real regulator, made of brass an stainless steel, no plastic here. OAD was great to deal with, an has good prices an customer service.

I like the crome.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi brion0

:supz:


----------



## ryankan1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm pretty new to aquarium/ aquascaping but you know what happens when the bug bites!

Anyway, I'm planning to upgrade my DIY yeast system to a tank based system and so far only got the tank (A brand new Co2 Fire Extinguisher)

Been looking around eBay for the right regulator and it seems Co2 version is a tad unpopular. Just wanted to ask everyone here, if it (a regulator) can be used for Co2 if they say it's for oxigen or carbon monoxide or whatever gasses stated. I checked the specs and everything looked the same ... Any help?

Thanks in advance.
Ryan


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

ryankan1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm pretty new to aquarium/ aquascaping but you know what happens when the bug bites!
> 
> ...


The regulator must have a CGA-320 connection, which means it will be labeled as a CO2 regulator.


----------



## ryankan1 (Mar 27, 2009)

jmhart said:


> The regulator must have a CGA-320 connection, which means it will be labeled as a CO2 regulator.


Wow! Quick reply ...Thanks! So ... Basically, they're all the same except the connector (dimension?), which explains all the CGA-320, CGA-540, CGA-580 etc etc that I see all over eBay?

Anything else I should look out for?

Also, what about the needle valves? There seems to be a ton out there too with a LOT of technical specs ... Guide to the general direction?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

ryankan1 said:


> ... Also, what about the needle valves? There seems to be a ton out there too with a LOT of technical specs ... Guide to the general direction? ...


Rex, SuMo and Orlando sell Ideal metering valves that are very good. Rex and Oregon Aqua Design sell Fabco needle valves. SuMo and OAD sell post body kits that have most of the parts that you need. There are many Swagelok metering valves that we can use. Go for the low flow models with male or female 1/8" NPT. You can also get the Swagelok metering valves made for 1/8" Swagelok tubing if you get the adapters.


----------



## Oxygenator (Jul 3, 2007)

The Aquariumplant.com Electronic CO2 Regulator doesn't use a needle valve -that's why there is no fluctuation in BPM, no end of tank dumping when the pressure in your CO2 tank goes down as it empties out. That's why I'll never own another needle valve regulator again. Electronic is the way to go if you want peace of mind about not poisoning your fish.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

*AquariumPlants.com*

I have to agree, the AP.com electronic regulator is a superior product. I've owned one for over a year and it works perfectly with a full or almost empty tank.

I also agree with a number of complaints about AP.com that they charge your credit card without shipping your order and often take a long time to ship your order. This is a problem with AP.com.

I can say that when I asked to cancel my order and asked for a credit they gave me a credit the next business day.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Does the AP electronic regulator make much noise (clicking) ? Or is it relatively quite?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I use this, http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/ultimate-co2-regulator.html

Here is a video of the rheostat in action.. 




-Orlando


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

davemonkey said:


> Does the AP electronic regulator make much noise (clicking) ? Or is it relatively quite?


It doesn't make any noise at all. The only sound I notice is from my controller clicking on and off.

It runs off of a 12 volt DC converter so there is no electronic buzz like I had with my old solenoid valves. There is no electronic interference with my controller as well.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

ray-the-pilot said:


> It doesn't make any noise at all. The only sound I notice is from my controller clicking on and off.
> 
> It runs off of a 12 volt DC converter so there is no electronic buzz like I had with my old solenoid valves. There is no electronic interference with my controller as well.


Has anyone had noise problems with the Milwaukee regulatr/PHcontroller?
Thank you
Charles


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

cbwmn said:


> Has anyone had noise problems with the Milwaukee regulatr/PHcontroller?
> Thank you
> Charles


The solenoid will make a light clicking sound when it comes on or goes off whether it is controlled by a pH controller or a timer. The pH controller doesn't make any noise.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

orlando said:


> I use this, http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/ultimate-co2-regulator.html
> 
> Here is a video of the rheostat in action..
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the point of the video is? Are you saying that the AP.com regulator does or doesn't make noise?

Mine does not. Maybe it is unique?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

From what I've read about them, the early models made the noise. Then they were soon redesigned to be basically noiseless.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

*I Was Wrong!*



ray-the-pilot said:


> I'm not sure what the point of the video is? Are you saying that the AP.com regulator does or doesn't make noise?
> 
> Mine does not. Maybe it is unique?


OK I was wrong.

My regulator is in a cabinet with my filter and air pump. I decided to check the sound level with everything turned off and I discovered the regulator does make a sound.

It sounds like a ticking clock. When I compared it to other ticking clocks in my home I discovered it was louder than some clocks but quieter than others. So I would say that it makes as much noise as an average ticking clock.


----------



## ricoishere (Jan 23, 2009)

AP Electronic regulator, reactor 500, 5lb canister. ABout to purchase another regulator with black box so I can run 2 tanks off 1 ten lb cannster


----------



## Sollo (Mar 10, 2009)

cbwmn said:


> Has anyone had noise problems with the Milwaukee regulatr/PHcontroller?
> Thank you
> Charles


That is what we have - spent about $385 total - no noises. CO2 Reactor 1000 by AquaMedic, Milwaukee CO2 Regulator w/Solenoid Diaphragm Valve & Bubble counter, 10 lb. Aluminum CO2 Cylinder.

What we don't understand is why does the PH controller cut off the C02 when it reaches a high as our C02 always drops the PH - does not raise it. We even played with leaving it on different hours of the day as well as 24 hours a day - and ended up with a flux from 6.7 - 7.2 throughout the day.

The local water supply drives the PH higher and we try to moniter that by increasing the C02 when this happens (water changes) to keep it stable. Seems without C02 we were always at 7.6 - 8.0 which was way too high for the set up we have.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Sollo said:


> That is what we have - spent about $385 total - no noises. CO2 Reactor 1000 by AquaMedic, Milwaukee CO2 Regulator w/Solenoid Diaphragm Valve & Bubble counter, 10 lb. Aluminum CO2 Cylinder.
> 
> What we don't understand is why does the PH controller cut off the C02 when it reaches a high as our C02 always drops the PH - does not raise it. We even played with leaving it on different hours of the day as well as 24 hours a day - and ended up with a flux from 6.7 - 7.2 throughout the day.
> 
> The local water supply drives the PH higher and we try to moniter that by increasing the C02 when this happens (water changes) to keep it stable. Seems without C02 we were always at 7.6 - 8.0 which was way too high for the set up we have.


My controller and any properly working controller will shut off the supply of CO2 when the pH gets too low and turn it on when the pH gets too high.

You have pointed out one of the problems with nomenclature that we have here at APC. A pH controller is NOT used to control pH, it is used to control CO2 levels! I regularly call them CO2 controllers because that is what they do.

If you are using CO2 to control the pH in your tank you should stop immediately as this could result in dangerously high levels of CO2 that will kill your fish. It is also not effective when the pH your are trying to reach is high.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

I noticed that no one seems to use the system that I have been using for years. I bought my system before I had ever heard of APC, and I wasn't having any luck finding what I felt like was reliable information about how to DIY my own system, so I just bought this total boxed set:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9933&pcatid=9933

I have several 20 pound CO2 cylinders that my father-in-law has managed to find for me from various sources (he loves to frequent auctions, flea-markets, thrift stores, pawn shops, etc.) that I use and always have a spare ready to go when the one in use gets low.

The only difference is that I don't use the powerhead for the water flow through the reactor. Instead, I use the return water from one of my Fluval 403 canister filters that is "T"ed with another return with valves so I can adjust flow through the reactor if necessary. Once I got it adjusted the way that I liked it, I haven't had to adjust it any more.

I have always really enjoyed this set-up and it hasn't caused me any problems yet (knock on wood). I have always kept tabs on what the KH of the tank is in reference to the pH so I don't accidentally cause a CO2 overdose. However, since joining APC, I have been doing lots of reading and discovered the drop checker. It sounded like a good idea, so I added one to the tank, and it has always been light green (using 4 KH water in the checker). Plus, I get good pearling from the plants by mid-afternoon and the fish don't seem concerned at all, so I guess it's all good.

Andy


----------

